# are some people just not meant to be strong?



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm really frustrated. I have been training since last May on Rippetoe's Starting Strength and I just don't seem to be getting any better. I eat right and I diligently train 3 times a week with max effort at the gym.

However, I can only just about do 130kg for 5 reps on squat, 155kg x 5 for deadlift and 87.5kg x 5 for bench. My OHP is a piffling 57kg for 5.

I was expecting to be stronger at this point as i've put so much effort in. At first I was weak as a kitten and couldn't squat 60kg but i gradually improved. Now i feel like i'm stuck at this and this is my physical strength peak. Been doing around these weights for about 3 months now and can't improve dispite resets and whatnot.

I'm starting to think this just isn't the sport for me. I look ok for 5 foot 11 at 13.5 stone but i'd also hoped i'd be bigger too.

Any suggestions or am i just weak lol?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

What did you start out lifting?

I'll bet the difference is actually quite large


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

I started doing about 60kg squats and deads, and about 30kg bench for 5.

Every session is agony though. Especially squats. I don't have a trainign partner either so i sometimes feel like i might get stuck at the bottom of a squat. It's annoying cos i see lads my size banging out 130 kg bench presses and they don't train that seriously it seems.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

think your being a bit hard on yourself there.

your already alot stronger than mr average.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2010)

Post up your diet and training mate, but it sounds like you have made decent progress in a year. it can take years and years to build a decent physic. Gaining musle isn't always as easy as these supplement companies and magazines have you believe.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

That's good progress for a year mate.you really need a spotter to find out your true capability,confidence with lifting makes a big difference.


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. Maybe i am being a bit hard on myself but at the moment i feel like i'm really at my max on the lifts.

My training regime is:

Mon - 3 x 5 squats, 3 x 5 bench or OHP (alternating), 3 x max chin ups

Wed - 3 x 5 squats. 3 x 5 bench or OHP (alternating), 1 x 5 deadlift

Fri - 3 x 5 squats, 3 x 5 bench or OHP (alternating), 3 x max pull ups ups

My diet is cyclic ketogenic diet. mon to fri on minimal carbs, high fat moderate protein 2 day carb up on fri night to sun mid day - low fat high carb moderate proteing.

But cheers you've given me a motivation boost


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

130kg Bench is not an easy thing. it takes people a good few years to even break 100kg....

Stick at it!


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

There's people on that stronglifts forum claiming massive numbers after about 6 months training. But I guess you don't have to believe everything on the net lol.


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

Good progress there really,

If you have stagnated try another routine is my advice, Try Jim Wendlers if you fancy a mix up.

Mike


----------



## Demented Intent (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe try mixing it up, change the reps/ wieght about to shock the muscles. But like the others have said, your doing a good job, i'd be extremely happy if i could do those sorts of wieght after under a year. Just remember, its not the size that matters, its the time you've been training for thats really the issue.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

You've made really good progress. Don't be down on yourself - it's always alot easier to make progress the first few months then you have to really earn each little improvement.

Your stronger than average - like you said this is the net and everyone talks crap normally. Don't believe what you read always on here  Most people CANT squat, bench on a smith and don't even know what a deadlift is.

Stick with it. Getting strong takes years and years but it's worth every bit of effort eveytime you hit a new PB.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Getting strong is subjective mate, you started off lifting x and now you can lift y... You have already got 'strong'

However to say that you will definitely be able to get as strong as others would be silly, to many different factors involved.

I have a strong back and fairly strong legs but i am and always have been comparatively weak as feck on chest and tri. Not a lot i can do about it tho mate just keep on keeping on


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I think you're doing fine mate, don't get to fixated with figures and f8ck what other people are lifting, i'd try and get a training partner to push you harder, it's all about getting those last few reps out, good luck...................... i bet you'll be doing 100k bp by xmas.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Martin Brown has it right mate... you have done very well... stalling probably means that all you have to do is maybe change to a similar but different program... if you feel the weights arent going up anymore then maybe change to madcows 5x5 for a while see how that runs... its nearly the same but gives a weight increase once a week instead of every workout, this might give a boost... but mate you have gained more than 150lbs on your squat... thats a whole person bud... 209lb increase on deads is awesome, thats more than some people lift let alone increase and your bench is up about 130lbs... thats some damn fine progress...


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

that's right,look at it in pounds it sounds better!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Sy. said:


> a slight exaggeration here?


Yeah good point, a good 4-5 years!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Sy. said:


> How long did it take you to bench 100kg?


Yet to do so. I don't flat bench anyway as it ****s my shoulders.

You?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

he's scottish, he started at 100k!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Sy. said:


> 100 not sure, benched 110kg within 4 months of joining the gym. joined after summer and did it in november iirc. i posted it on facebook il look back to see if i can find date lol


impressive!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sy. said:


> 100 not sure, benched 110kg within 4 months of joining the gym. joined after summer and did it in november iirc. i posted it on facebook il look back to see if i can find date lol


Is this before you started usin smarties though? 100kg bench takes alot of hard work for some nattys esp those who started with v little strength..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK fairly big frame naturally. What weight were ya when you joined up?


----------



## EricTheViking (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies folks. Has been great.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I think youve done brilliant personally mate we all progress at different speeds and levels. When i signed up here back in august my body was in a right sorry state.. curling a 6.5kg dumbell was an effort now 6 months on im doing 40kg on my EZ bar, sure its laughable compared to most guys but coming from what i had its a massive improvement. Dont get to hung up on the mass thing either size doesnt equal strength and power.. Bruce Lee was built like a feckin kenyan and he could curl 70kg..


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

get some more carbs into you mate,


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Getting strong is subjective mate, you started off lifting x and now you can lift y... You have already got 'strong'
> 
> However to say that you will definitely be able to get as strong as others would be silly, to many different factors involved.
> 
> I have a strong back and fairly strong legs but i am and always have been comparatively weak as feck on chest and tri. Not a lot i can do about it tho mate just keep on keeping on


im the same mate, can dead 270 squat over 200 and leg press the moon but on a good day im lucky to bench 140


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Sy. said:


> a slight exaggeration here?


Took me a few months


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I think youve done brilliant personally mate we all progress at different speeds and levels. When i signed up here back in august my body was in a right sorry state.. curling a 6.5kg dumbell was an effort now 6 months on im doing 40kg on my EZ bar, sure its laughable compared to most guys but coming from what i had its a massive improvement. Dont get to hung up on the mass thing either size doesnt equal strength and power.. Bruce Lee was built like a feckin kenyan and he could curl 70kg..


Why you got such a hardon for curls? who cares who can curl what?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well once you've got a massive curl that youre doing something right I guess...By massive I guess I mean 70kg+ for sets


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

On The Rise said:


> Well once you've got a massive curl that youre doing something right I guess...By massive I guess I mean 70kg+ for sets


would rather have a massive bench, dead and squat to be honest...


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> would rather have a massive bench, dead and squat to be honest...


I'll second that, couldn't give a damn how much I curl but bench, squat and dead is much more impressive


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

How odd i have the opposite strong bench and squat bad dead for sum reason?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mate, those numbers are quite good. If you've stalled that's a different thing. Try reading 'beyond brawn". All about taking it a bit slower, with steady gradual increases that add up to a big increase.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You say you want to get bigger and stronger. Then you say you are on CKD. This is not the most ideal diet for increasing size/strength. Take a look in the diet section for lean bulking diets.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't think it's a case of are people just not ment to be strong! Takes time with others and then there's others that are just naturally strong!

Just stick with it the ripetoes is a great method


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

you are being hard on yourself mate... thats some decent progress for a year..

try switching your routine, take a week rest or tweaking your diet.. its always one of thoes three things IMO.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Some people are naturally fvcked by their genetics tbh. Some guys are naturally big and have wide frames and good foundations for adding mass. Some guys are built like an anorexic teenage girl with slim, thin, frail frames.. very hard to pack muscle on. Anyone can be the best in the world is a load of bull.. all sports are biased towards certain atributes and characteristics.. Rugby helps being built like a brick sh!thouse, Basketball helps being 6''8, Running.. helps being 6''8 and Kenyan.. :laugh: you get the idea..


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree with the majority, your being to hard on yourself dude...I hit a bit like that and just couldn't improve at all on the bench and my training partner was starting to push heavier than me. It fvcking ****ed me off, so I trained harder...then I got told to rest for a bit, take a week or so off and come back to the weights...I had been overtraining...so I did the break, came back and I now push more than my trainer partner. I know how sh1t like that can get you down mate, just be patient and stick in, your doing great man!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Mate - I would have said your first lifts were pretty weak for an able bodied person ( I mean that as in someone NOT carrying an injury) But not your lifts are more than credible.

You know what we (humans) do wrong in everything we do? We dont appreciate the ground we have covered, we only focus on the negatives. We dont analyse our progress in a positive light.

You my friend have done really well, you are strong and have many years of building on this, how exciting is that?


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

It's a tough game getting strong. Genetics do play a part but I certainly wouldn't say its hindering you with the improvements you've made already.

I watched a video on youtube that said "Get comfortable being uncomfortable", by that he didn't mean put yourself in a position where you could cause injury to yourself, but rather when you think you're at you max just push over that slightly and get out of your comfort zone... it's a psyche thats helped me alot. My personal improvement was going from 60kg dumbell presses to 80kg in 2 months.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Great progress as said! Stick with it buddy!

Oh and try west side training PM martin brown.

As for diet ckd is fine as long as you are eating enough to smash it, one of the better diets by far infact.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Rippetoes is a novice program you have already hit 1.5x you bw on the squat so you pretty much rinsed the program.

You can either add another days rest i.e. instead of every other day mon, wed, fri do every two days mon, thurs, sun.

You can make that your fourth and final restart when you fail drop a squat session or make that your recovery session lower weight/reps.

Theres several other programs you can do thats good for a intermediate which would be Madcows 5x5 or the Texas Method. Mad cow is alot more rigid and id suggest texas method first theres plenty of things you can do with it such as dynamic sessions, max lifts plus more, i think you could rinse it for over a year if you plan it right. Id suggest dropping 30% and quickly working your way back up.

... is the OHP to clavical?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

EricTheViking said:


> There's people on that stronglifts forum claiming massive numbers after about 6 months training. But I guess you don't have to believe everything on the net lol.


Most have videos to be fair mate.

Pretty much all the 200kg+ squatters and 250kg+ Deadlifters on Stronglifts have a video.

People progress at different rates, just keep training consistently mate. Your stats look fine to me.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MXD said:


> Oh and try west side training PM martin brown.


And be prepared to paypal him too


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

Mate I've been training for 25+ years and you hit plateaus. I haven't got any stronger or bigger really than my peak at 30 - I'm 43 now and I will start to get weaker!

Everyone is different and it takes a long time to work out what works for you - diet, sets, weight, reps, rest days etc are all individual things. When you do work out what works you will still plateau and then you mix it up and see if you can push through.

The hardest thing to get your head round is that if you want top be strong all your life - training is a LIFE sentence. You gonna have to keep it up for the rest of your life!

On the plus side if you get to a size that you like you can ease off a little. I'm 6' and 18 stone - to maintain this I only need to do 30 min (weights) 3 times a week -and of course drop the calories to match. I put in 2 x 30 min cardio per week but that just to maintain my fitness and I stretch and do Tai Chi and some boxing as well for different reasons - but if I just wanted to maintain my bulk/strength I don't need to do much.


----------

